# trying trolling at fairport tomorrow



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

me and a buddy are going to try trolling for steel tomorrow at fairport.....never tried it before....normally i fish the river's.....going to try some spoon's and various crank's....i'll post if we do o.k


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Good luck. I am going there next weekend


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

we tried for a few hours.....nothing.....we saw some jumping out by the light house.....one did take my buddy's spoon....but, launched himself out of the water about 3 feet and threw it......oh well....next time!


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Keep at 'em!!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

How fast were you going? I'm going to try and troll tomorrow.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

ducman491 said:


> How fast were you going? I'm going to try and troll tomorrow.


not sure...no way to tell with our boat.....going to try after work again on monday


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

trolled for a couple of hours after work.....went 1 for 1.....was just out of casting range from the light house wall....caught on a bronze and green color little cleo.....


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

We were out from 7:00 to 12:30 and trolled between 2.5 and 3.5 mph. Got a 3lb smallie outside the breakwall near the west end on a silver Hot n Tot. Hooked up 2 more times inside the wall still at the west end one jumped and threw the fire tiger Husky Jerk and the other peeled drag like a train then broke the leader. (or my knot failed). Whatever that was, was a substantial fish.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Try trolling at 2.1 gps speed


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

FishIgo said:


> Try trolling at 2.1 gps speed


how do you find that?.....also, going back out sunday morning...hope there are not to many duck hunters out there


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

A handheld gps will tell you very accurately your speed.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

c. j. stone said:


> A handheld gps will tell you very accurately your speed.


thank's


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone thinking about hitting the Grand today?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Arc Conneaut now 3. On 2 in so far


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

11 1/2 pounds 30 plus inches my biggest of the season so far !!!


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

FishIgo said:


> 11 1/2 pounds 30 plus inches my biggest of the season so far !!!
> View attachment 222193


Nice Steelhead. Are you trolling? What are you using? I may hit the grand after work depending on the rain.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes I was trolling using spoons KOWobblers and cleos finidhed 19 on 11 in


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

That's a great day. Thanks for the info.


----------

